# Canada Decoys with Ecallers in Sask?



## XFactor (Apr 4, 2011)

I heard talk about sask passing the use of Canada decoys with ecallers this year. Was this passed or is it just talk?


----------



## bluebird (Feb 28, 2008)

From what i have seen it was passed.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Yes.....you can use any decoy you want.But only snow goose sounds on the e-caller.


----------



## XFactor (Apr 4, 2011)

KEN W said:


> Yes.....you can use any decoy you want.But only snow goose sounds on the e-caller.


Wait a second, any decoy or just limited to Canada goose/snow goose/blue goose decoys? Can you use Speck decoys/ Duck Decoys?


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

There was a paragraph in the 2011 guide that said you could only use snow/blue decoys whe using the e-caller.It has been removed in the 2012 guide.So I would guess you can use any decoys you want.


----------



## INhonker1 (Feb 24, 2009)

Just took a look at the sask regs for 2012 2013. Couldnt find the paragraph you speak of regarding ecallers. anyone have a link?


----------



## Sask hunter (Sep 11, 2008)

All they did was remove the paragraph about which types of decoys can be used with an e-caller.


----------



## 6162rk (Dec 5, 2004)

you will find that alot of things are not spelled out in the sask. regulations.
there are many things that are not a law violation on this side of the border that are in sask.


----------

